# Has anyone sung both Figaros? (Or both Rosina and the Countess?)



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been trying to figure out if anyone's sung Figaro in both _Barber of Seville_ and _Marriage of Figaro_, but it's really hard to google. (I don't mean just the arias on a CD/in a recital, but someone who's done both full roles.) To save me countless cross-referencing of Figaros, does anyone happen to know if this has happened?

Or, for that matter, Rosina & the Countess?


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes - Hermann Prey. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Prey

And here you can see both:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/il-barbiere-di-siviglia-oper-rossini-prey-berganza-alva-abbado-ponnelle-1972__ikowvxkjkky

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/le-nozze-di-figaro-opernverfilmung-ponnelle-1976-mozart-te-kanawa-fischerdieskau-freni-bohm__wbujzdjvsry


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

SenaJurinac said:


> Yes - Hermann Prey. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Prey
> 
> And here you can see both:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I knew there must have been somebody.  And thank you for the links! I'm looking forward to watching.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

dreadnought said:


> I've been trying to figure out if anyone's sung Figaro in both _Barber of Seville_ and _Marriage of Figaro_, but it's really hard to google. (I don't mean just the arias on a CD/in a recital, but someone who's done both full roles.) To save me countless cross-referencing of Figaros, does anyone happen to know if this has happened?
> 
> Or, for that matter, Rosina & the Countess?


Thomas Allen has sung both Figaros (and recorded both).

Victoria de los Angeles sang both Rosina and the Countess. And I'd be very surprised if Lucia Popp didn't sing both.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Gobbi certainly sang the count in Figaro and recorded the Barber

Bruscantini recorded both Figaros with Gui


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you, everyone! I appreciate the help. 



wkasimer said:


> And I'd be very surprised if Lucia Popp didn't sing both.


I've only been able to find a Popp recording of "Una voce poco fa", not an indication that she sung or recorded the full Rosina. (But I might be missing it!)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

dreadnought said:


> I've only been able to find a Popp recording of "Una voce poco fa", not an indication that she sung or recorded the full Rosina. (But I might be missing it!)


She sang a lot of bel canto early in her career, which is why I suspect that she sang Rosina.


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Update: I just found out that actually Diana Damrau has done both Rosina and the Countess now! She's obviously done Rosina (and Susanna) before, but she made her role debut as the Countess in Oct-Nov 2016 at La Scala.

Don't know _how _I missed that, since I really like her. But the production is up on Youtube at the moment and I just stumbled across it. I haven't had the chance to watch the whole thing yet, but Damrau's Dove sono is quite nice. Also her costume involves the most ruffly dressing gown I have ever seen.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Caballé sung both Rosinas (Mozart & Rossini)...

Il Barbiere (Nice 1981):






Le Nozze...

(Mexico City, 1965):











(Dallas, 1967):


----------

